# error de cython ... ?????? [solucionado]

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pues eso, que voy a instalar y compilar Chromium en mi Gentoo y .... 0h sorpresa ... me dice que no lo encuentra ....

Pregunto: ¿que es cython?

Tal vez una nueva versión de python ¿cómo resolverlo?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

En realidad lo el error no es no encontrado, parece que no coincide el archivo que baja con el que se espera bajar, vuelve a correr emerge --sync y reintenta lo que estubieras haciendo.

emerge -s te dice que cython es un modulo para (esto no lo recuerdo bien, pero va por ahí) integrar python en C, la verdad es que python a mi al menos me parece un interprete de C.

Por otro lado tienes novedades en portage que deberias leerte, ya sabes, eselect news read.

----------

## Luciernaga

ppfffffffffff .... estoy hecho un lío ... 

Veamos:

Después de actualizar (ya lo tenía) continúo con lo mismo. No se instala o no lo descarga.

Respecto de leer las "news" me sale esto ...

[IMG]http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6433/pantallazorootlocalhostm.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Una vez leídas y no me entero mucho de lo que vá me sale esto ...

[IMG]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por supuesto que tengo ejecutado python-updater cuando hago alguna instalación nueva, pero lo de LDFLAGS me tiene en ascuas y no lo he puesto en el make.conf, y leído el documento asneeded.xml (en inglés) tampoco me entero lo necesario y después de haber ejecutado el emerge -e world como se menta en él, obtengo un fabuloso volcado de memoria y cuelgue sucesivo ... juder

Y termino como empiezo: ppfffffffff ... estoy hecho un lío.

----------

## opotonil

El error que te sale viene a decir que lo que te estas bajando tiene un tamaño X pero espera que el tamaño sea Y de forma que no lo instala ya que por ejemplo en el peor de los casos esto podria indicar que mientras tu esperas que te instale cython realmente podria estar instalandote un rootkit...

En cuanto a lo de las LDFLAGS si no estas definiendo ninguna en el make.conf no te preocupes que, por asi decir, no te afecta.

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Si buscas en Gentoo Bugzilla puedes encontrar el reporte de bug correspondiente:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361579

Segun indican ya esta solucionado el problema (2011-07-08 07:31:02 UTC) asi que si resincronizas portage e intentas emergerlo otra vez tendria que tirar sin problemas.

----------

## Luciernaga

Acabo de leer la edición del último mensaje mientras estaba compilando el "chromium" en otra máquina que tengo (un servidor Tyan S7002) terminando OK, sin problemas, como se puede ver en este enlace ...

[IMG]http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/1415/pantallazoub.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

De inmediato vuelvo con la máquina que me dió problemas para ver qué consigo ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

ppfffffff ..... ahora me salen otros problemas ... veamos ...

cython se compiló correctamente después de syncronizar y actualizar por enésima vez.

Ahora el problema lo tengo en Chromium que se cuelga el compilado, pero ...

Me he dado cuenta de una advertencia que sale al emerger Chromium y es la siguiente:

CONFIG_PID_NS:

CONFIG_NET_NS:

No están establecidas cuando deberían serlo.

Coñe .... esto no me ha pasado con el servidor Tyan.

¿dónde están, en el CONFIG?

¿cómo activarlas?

¿tal vez compilando el núcleo, en qué apartado ...?

ppffffffff ... vale que estoy hecho un lío, ????????

----------

## Luciernaga

BINGO ... EUREKA ... lo encontré ....................

Bien, todo ya me funciona correctamente. El problema radicaba en la configuración del núcleo.

En General setup > [ ] Namespaces support viene deshabilitado por omisión por lo que en su contenido integra las variables CONFIG_PID_NS ([*] PID Namespaces (NEW)) y CONFIG_NET_NS ([*] Network namespaces (NEW)) entre otras, por consiguiente al activar [*] Namespaces support se consigue que Chromium no se queje con una advertencia de posible fallo al compilarse, hasta aquí lo básico. No obstante, en el make.conf he rebajado la línea MAKEOPTS a -j1 e incluido la USE="icu".

Posiblemente (igual como me ha ocurrido) en otra máquina diferente (una Tyan S7002) este problema no ha lugar, de todas formas la máquina en cuestión es una PHENOM II de AMD con 4GB de memoria DDR2 y dos tarjetas de vídeo Nvidia 6600GT, el W7 Ultimate rula de fábula y Gentoo la he instalado desde cero formateando particiones para evitar incidencias.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

